# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Предложение панча-таттве продуктов, нарушающих принципы

## Нирмала-кумара Дас

Харе Кришна, прабху! Примите мои смиренные поклоны. Спасибо вам за ваши прекрасные ответы!

Пожалуйста, помогите разрешить вопрос. Одна хорошая знакомая не может отказаться от чая и шоколада, аргументирует необходимостью для здоровья, при этом она кушает только прасад. Поэтому чай, шоколад и даже покупные сладости типа вафель она предлагает панча-таттве, т.е. и Шриле Прабхупаде по факту тоже. Согласна, что Кришне предлагать это нельзя, но какие-то знакомые преданные сказали, что можно панча-таттве. А я уверен, что нельзя такое делать (внутренняя уверенность, что я бы не стал Господу Чайтанье предлагать кофе или чай).

Дадите авторитетный ответ, может быть со ссылкой на Прабхупаду даже?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Шрила Прабхупада говорил, что в случае крайней необходимости, если человек не может достать пищу, которую можно предложить, он может предложить Господу Вишну чистые вегетарианские продукты, три раза повторив «Вишну». Эта пища не будет прасадом, но она освободится от кармы. Это можно делать для поддержания тела в чрезвычайных обстоятельствах, но не в другое время. Про варианты предложения не вегетарианской пищи я ни когда не слышал, и надеюсь, что и не услышу...

----------


## Нирмала-кумара Дас

:dandavat:  спасибо огромное за ответ!

----------

